

Intel and Micron Unveil 3D XPoint Memory, 1000x Faster Than NAND - charlesmchen
http:// http://hothardware.com/news/intel-and-micron-jointly-drop-disruptive-game-changing-3d-xpoint-cross-point-memory-1000x-faster-than-nand

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9962913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9962913)

------
elisee
Link is currently broken, it contains a space at the beginning and no colon.
Correct link: [http://hothardware.com/news/intel-and-micron-jointly-drop-
di...](http://hothardware.com/news/intel-and-micron-jointly-drop-disruptive-
game-changing-3d-xpoint-cross-point-memory-1000x-faster-than-nand)

------
mariusz79
What do we want? 3D XPoint Memory.. When do we want it? NOW

